# Treiber für X-Fi Karten unter Win 10 installieren



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2019)

*Treiber für X-Fi Karten unter Win 10 installieren*

Nach langen suchen, bin ich auf einen Link gestoßen, der alle Auzentech Soundkarten unter Windows 10 ab 1903 supportet. (Das ist ein Mod-Treiber und nicht offizielll)
Diese haben ja sein update 1903 keine Funktion mehr.
Dies hat aber in User Namens Linital / trustazara erstellt.
Siehe hier:
Auzentech X-Fi cards on Windows 10 1903? : SoundBlasterOfficial

Ich habe diesen getestet und er funktioniert.
Da bei ist aber einiges zu beachten und vorzubereiten:
Wichtig kein Mod-Treiber oder anderer Treiber darf installiert sein!

*1. Digitale Treibersignatur muss deaktiviert sein!*


Spoiler




Umschalt-Taste (Pfeil nach oben) gedrückt halten und auf Neu starten klicken
Nun:

Problembehandlung
Erweiterte Optionen
Starteinstellungen
Auf Neu starten klicken
Mit F7 oder 7 wird Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert.
Windows 10 startet erneut




*2. Benutzerkontensteuerung (UAC) muss deaktiviert sein!*


Spoiler



Der einfachste Weg um die Benutzerkontensteuerung aufzurufen ist:


Startmenue öffnen oder einfach in die Suche der Taskleiste UAC oder Benutzerkontensteuerung eingeben und starten
 Nie Benachrichtigten einstellen

Der etwas weitere Weg ist:


Systemsteuerung in die Suche der Taskleiste eingeben und starten
System und Sicherheit / Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern
Nun oeffnet sich das Fenster, wie im Bild mit den Standardeinstellungen zu sehen.
 Nie Benachrichtigten einstellen




*3. Software und Treiber Herunterladen:*

Diese erhält man unter diesen Links:
 XFI_SupportPack5.0: XFI_SupportPack 5.0
Update Treiber Win 10 20xx: https://mega.nz/folder/WI9wHa4a#zeuvOlin0wnkyIGoNasOVw/file/SJcCxKRL

*4. Installation:*

 alten Treiber Deinstallieren !!!
 Neustarten!!!
 Digitale Treibersignatur und UAC deaktivieren
Addon For Daniel K X-FI SPP 5.0 or 4.0 ALL X-FI SERIES (20Kx).rar installieren (Siehe Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 NICHT Neustarten!!!
 XFI_SupportPack 5.0 installieren (als Administrator!!!) (Siehe Bild Schritt 5 und 6)
 Neustarten!!!

*5. Einstellung werden von Creative Systemsteuerung nicht gespeichert:*

 Windows Neustart
 Einstellungen in der Creative-Audio-Systemsteuerung vornehmen
 Windows mit Energie sparen ausschalten
 Nach 1-2 Minuten Windows wieder aufwecken (Enter Taste)
 Windows Neustart
 Einstellungen Prüfen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juni 2019)

*Auzentech Tuning*

So weiter im Thema Auzentech:
Ich habe die Auzentech Home Theater HD und eine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro

Beide Karten habe ich malt vom PCB verglichen. Hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich ist die Auzentech vom PCB und Ausstattung um Welten besser.
Dabei sieht man auf den Bild, beide Karten haben einen Kühler-Mod, den ich nachgerüstet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Pure PCB ohne Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Silicon Image-Chip für HDMI Umwandlung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der X-Fi Chip mit 64 MB X-RAM

*Warum die Auzentech modifizieren?*

Da die Karte extrem überzüchtet ist, kann es  zu Stottern, Knacken oder Pulsieren Ton im Mikrofone oder Lautsprecher kommen.

*Hier mal der Kühler Mod:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das PCB mit Kühler. Dabei empfehle ich die Menge um bei guter Sound-Leistung kein Stottern, Knacken oder Pulsieren Ton im Mikrofone oder Lautsprecher zu erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Leider hat das bei mir nicht gerecht.*
Ich habe dabei von einer defekten Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ den Kühler zersägt und mit Heißkleber auf das PCB der Auzentech geklebt.
Der Lüfter läuft mit 5V und somit unhörbar.
Danach sind alle Probleme verschwunden (Stottern, Knacken oder Pulsieren Ton im Mikrofone oder Lautsprecher).

So ein neuer Mod von meiner Soundkarte, da der alte Kühler nicht gehalten hat.
Dabei ist sie jetzt mit Temperatursensor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Kühler Mod:
Verbaut wurde der Lüfter vom AMD FX8350/20 CPU Kühler.
Dieser wurde mit Doppelseitigen Klebeband verklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2019)

*Platzhalter*

Platzhalter


----------



## TheMadWizard (4. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Hallo Gordon. Nachdem mein System sich gestern auch endlich auf Version 1903 aktualisiert hat, musste ich entsetzt feststellen, dass meine Autzentech X-Fi Forte nicht mehr funktionierte. Das war besonders schade, weil ich mit der Soundkarte echt zu 100 % zufrieden bin und sie einen super Klangbild hat.  Mit deiner Anleitung konnte ich die Karte im Nu wieder zum Laufen bringen. Möchte dir daher meinen ewigen Dank aussprechen und freue mich, dass es Menschen wie dich gibt!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Danke dir.
Und neues Update, der Treiber funktioniert auch mit der Windows 10 20H1 Build Version 19015. Daher die zukünftige Version ist gesichert. 

*Update*
Windows 10 20H1 Build Version 19018 funktioniert auch.


----------



## Gomez12345 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

dein guide funktioniert einfach nicht. kp was du hier laberst oder wie du es hinbekommen hast. ich habe jetzt 4 stunden ca. 30 verschiedene versuche unternommen, wo ich einiges was sinnvoll erschien geändert und ausprobiert habe. es läuft einfach nicht. ich habe 100% deine anleitung befolgt. jeden schritt.


erstens habe ich keine "multimedia audio controller" im geräte manager. wie kann das sein das du diese spalte dort mit zeichen hast, und ich nicht?
trotz selber karte, und gleichem betriebssystem. win10 pro.

bei mir gibts nur spalten "andere geräte" - "audio, video und gamecontroller" - "audioeingänge und ausgänge"

ich habe die ersten 2 schritte oben gemacht, und dann den 4.0 support treiber installiert als admin.

das komische ist, das bei mir danach kein fehlendes gerät bei audio angezeigt wird, wie bei dir auf dem screen. nach dem setup erkennt er sofort die forte 7.1 bei audio video und gamecontroller. 

dennoch ist sie bei sound ausgabe nicht auswählbar. nur das mic war auswählbar. sonst nix.

auch geht unten das creative volume pannel nicht. das symbol ist da, aber es ist nix zu öffnen.

sound geht wie gesagt nicht, da nicht auswählbar bei quelle.

wohin soll ich jetzt per gerätemanager den addon treiber drüber installieren? wenn ich die forte da angezeigt habe, nach dem support 4.0 pack setup bereits?

ich habe kein ausrufezeichen wie du dort auf den screens.

wenn ich es über die forte dann drüber installiere das addon, nach dem 4.0 support pack, bekomme auch immer noch keinen sound, auch die audio konsole funktioniert nicht.


hast du eine konkrete lösung?


vllt erst das addon file manuell im gerätemanager adden unter "audo video und gamecontroller"? und danach erst das support pack normal drüber installieren?

denn so siehts auf deinen screens aus. du addest bei den steps erst den driver im gerätemanager, und danach installierst du bei 5 und 6 das support pack?

in der schriftlichen beschreibung soll es aber genau andersrum laufen von dir? wtf?


wo ist jetzt der fehler?


----------



## Gomez12345 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

bzw. das driver setup fenster kommt bei dir einfach bei den bildern nochmal am ende, also nach dem geräte manager setup addon driver pack? und dann nimmst du den hacken beim treiber raus? bei mir kommt dieses setup fenster am ende gar nicht wie bei dir, wenn ichs über geräte manager adde.

wie kann das sein? beim ersten support pack 4.0 setup müsstest du doch schon die karte oder den treiber eigenltich stehen haben wie bei mir? statt das ausrufezeichen?

das ist irgendwie nicht detailiert genug erklärt.

wie kann es sein das dass bei dir keine karte dann anzeigt wird wie bei mir? nach dem 4.0 setup?

wo liegt der fehler?

bei mir hat sich dieses setup fenster am ende beim zweiten installieren via gerätemanager nicht geöffnet. also beim installieren des addons.


----------



## Gomez12345 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

helft mir  mal plz sonst muss ich ne neue soundkarte kaufen. hab keinen sound mehr auf win10.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Hast du den Addon For Daniel k X-FI SPP 4.0 Auzentech Forte 7.1 W10 1903 V2 24.06.19.rar
heruntergeladen?
Die Setup.exe als Anministrator und im Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert ausgeführt?
Dabei sollte dieses Fenster erscheinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und genau so auswählen.
*Dann nichts machen bis die Meldung kommt Neustart!*


----------



## Gomez12345 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

jo genau. das ist ja das problem. 

in deiner beschreibung stand man macht es ohne setup datei, sondern öffnet das addon mit dem gerätemanager und dann die "wdma_emu.inf" datei.

das ist ja dass verwirrende, weil so geht es bei mir nicht.


wenn ich das support pack setup 4.0 installier, kann ich das addon dann nicht mehr per setup.exe installieren, da er sagt das bereits ein setup im gange ist bzw. nicht ganz abgeschlossen, und man erstmal neustarten soll, bevor ein weiterer setup geht.


hab UAC und treibersignatur deaktiviert wie beschrieben. und ja hab v2 runtergeladen.


irgendwo muss nen fehler sein.

kannst du die schritte nochmal genau erklären?


UAC deaktivieren. treibersignatur deaktivieren.

dann support pack 4.0 als admin installieren, ganz normal die exe datei. kein neustart.

danach v2 addon pack setup.exe? oder via gerätemanager die .inf adden? .inf weiß ich nicht welche spalte im gerätemanager ich sie hinzufügen soll, weil die forte dort schon nach dem 4.0 setup angezeigt wird, gelistet, dennoch hab ich kein sound und control panel funktioniert auch nicht.

was mach ich dann?

über die forte treiber drüber installieren die inf datei? und setup exe des addon treibers v2 geht wie gesagt nicht, da er nach dem setup des 4.0 packs ohne neustart sagt, das man erst neustarten muss, bis man nen weiteren setup vornehmen kann. das ist dass problem.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert !
Addon For Daniel k X-FI SPP 4.0 Auzentech Forte 7.1 W10 1903 V2 24.06.19.rar ,die Setup.exe als Anministrator ausführen!
Dabei sollte dieses Fenster erscheinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und genau so auswählen.
*Dann nichts machen bis die Meldung kommt, PC Neustart!*
XFI_SupportPack_4_0 installieren (als Administrator!!!) ausführen und Siehe Bild die Nummer 6 Hacken entfernen (Audio Drivers!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomez12345 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

danke für den reply. aber es funktioniert so nicht.

treiber deinstalliert. UAC aus.  treibersignatur deaktiviert.

diesmal addon treiber v2 als erstes als admin installiert.

dann gewartet. und dann neustarten? oder warten bis neustart aufforderung kommt, dann nicht neustarten und sofort support pack 4.0 drüber? was meinst du von beidem?

hab beide varianten probiert.

hacken entfernt beim support pack setup.

geht nicht.

https://i.imgur.com/07rsXEV.png

https://i.imgur.com/6zQg8WI.png


ich versteh auch nicht warum die methode diesmal ganz anders ist als im juni von dir beschrieben?

die erste variante mit der juni anleitung da hab ich die forte wenigstens ohne ausrufezeichen im gerätemanager gehabt, und konnte spdfi eingabe und bei ausgabe das mic auswählen am frontpannel. hatte dennoch kein sound gehabt zum auswählen. und oft kam auch error code 10.

wo liegt der fehler? bzw. was kann man noch machen?

die karte geht 100%, weil ich sie bei windows 7 noch vor 3 tagen laufen hatte, ohne jegliche fehler.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

1. Im Windows über Start Erzwingen der Treibersignatur deaktiviert !
2. Neustart ins Windows mit Erzwingen der Treibersignatur
3. Entpacken von Addon For Daniel k X-FI SPP 4.0 Auzentech Forte 7.1 W10 1903 V2 24.06.19.rar
4. Die Setup.exe als Anministrator ausführen von der RAR
5. Dabei sollte dieses Fenster erscheinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <------------ Und genau so auswählen.


6. Warten.................
7. Warten.................
8. Warten.................
9. Warten.................
10. Warten.................
*11. Aufforderung kommt, PC Neustarten*
11. Neustarten !!!!!
*12. XFI_SupportPack_4_0 installieren (als Administrator!!!) ausführen und Siehe Bild (Unten) die Nummer 6 Hacken entfernen 
Audio Drivers nicht noch mal vom  XFI_SupportPack_4_0 installieren*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomez12345 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

habs genauso gemacht wie du gesagt hast jetzt. alles. mehrmals.

es geht nicht. auch auf youtube gehts bei vielen auch nicht mehr aktuell.

ich frag mich wie du das zum laufen bekommen hast. mit diesen schritten läufts bei mir jedenfalls nicht.

ich brauch sound.

https://i.imgur.com/GcVH7sS.png

https://i.imgur.com/hGW1J2z.png


bei der ersten methode von deinem ersten post hatte ich die auzentech wenigstens fehlerfrei angezeigt im gerätemanager, als ich andersrum installiert hatte. erst support 4.0 dann addon. hatte zwar keinen sound, aber es wurde besser erkannt als jetzt.

gibts noch andere methoden oder was zu ändern?

muss ich neue soundkarte kaufen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Setze Windows neu auf und installiere es erneut.
In meine letzten Post, habe ich es bei Windows 10 20H1 Build 19018 zu laufen bekommen.

Wie installierst du das XFI_SupportPack_4_0 ?


Man kann auch DanielK Suport Pack nehmen aber man darf nicht die Audio Drivers installieren.
XFI_SupportPack_4_0.exe - Google Drive


----------



## Gomez12345 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

support pack hab ich direkt auf die setup.exe einfach als admin ausgeführt und normal setup gemacht. haken halt unten raus beim treiber am ende.

windows 10 ganz neu draufmachen bedeutet formatieren und daten verlust der betriebsplatte oder? weil das ist mir zu heftig der aufwand, und keine garantie das es dann auch geht. ich müsste da sehr viel umräumen und neu aufsetzen, das dauert tage und wie gesagt keine garantie das es dann läuft.

ich hab aber nen anderes windows als du:  

https://i.imgur.com/2AMfF7G.png

ich hab windows 10 pro 64 bit 10.0 build 18363

was heißt das? 19018 ist jetzt grad rausgekommen neu?

wo oder wie kann man das ziehen?

vllt würde es damit ja laufen. also ich muss es versuchen.

ich krieg aber kein update gezogen per windows update. er findet nix. alles aktuell.

wo bzw. wie kriegt man die version?


----------



## Gomez12345 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

aber eigentlich muss es doch auch auf meinem aktuellen windows laufen? viele schreiben über probleme mit den neuen windows updates.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Die Windows 10 20H1 Build 19018 ist eine Beta.

Mein tipp ist: Setze Windows neu auf und installiere es erneut.


----------



## Gomez12345 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

und wer garantiert das es dann läuft? vllt hab ich windows 10 dann umsonst neu aufgesetzt.

ich check auch nicht warum der erste guide so differenziert bzw. komplett anders ist wie die zweite anleitung von dir. und warum diese nun laufen soll.

weil bei mir gehts nicht.

damals auf umwegen mit gerätemanager usw. und jetzt geht es doch einfach so plötzlich durch nur addon setup.exe installieren und dann 4.0 pack? so einfach soll das plötzlich gehen?

ich check nicht warum bei mir die karte bzw. der sound dann nicht läuft.

auf dem youtube video aus dem forum was du gelinkt hast geht es bei den leuten auch nicht mehr aktuell. 

es scheinen nur wenige ausnahmen hinbekommen zu haben. aber ich weiß nicht wirklich welche anleitung die richtige ist, da sie wie gesagt komplett unterschiedlich sind von juni zu jetzt.

beide methoden gingen jedenfalls nicht.

ob das an windows liegt? warum sollte es? nur wegen treiber resten? die kriegt doch das normale uninstall tool doch eigentlich gut weg.

ich versuche morgen nochmal die erste methode. ansonsten fällt mir auch nix mehr ein. ganze C: platte zu formatieren ist mir zu heftig.

oder kann man windows einfach so aufsetzen und die daten behalten auf der platte? das sich nur das betriebssystem bzw. die systemdateien neu installieren?


----------



## MountyMAX (21. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

oje, das steht mir auch noch bevor mit meinerAuzentech, noch habe ich Win 7 ... hat von euch jemand zufällig einen Vergleich zur neuen AE7, würde mir die ggf. als Ersatz holen


----------



## Gomez12345 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

jo genauso denke ich auch. wollte die ae9 kaufen als ersatz. ist die besser vom sound dann?


ich hab das mit den treibern jetzt hinbekommen @Gordon. aber nicht mit deinem guide, sondern mit ner franzosen variante von dem youtube video aus dem forum das du gelinkt hast. das funktioniert fehlerfrei und deutlich leichter. ich werde den guide noch posten.

vorher dennoch eine wichtige sache, da mein sound ganz anders ist als unter win7. das liegt wohl daran das die 3d steuerung nicht geht bei dem treiber. dieses creative 3D tool(CMSS 3D) das da vorher da war für virtuellen surround sound. diese spalte fehlt im treiber einfach.

ist das bei dir da?


----------



## Gomez12345 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

was ich jetzt auch noch habe ist mega hintergrundrauschen unter windows 7 im ts usw. am mic. das hatte ich auf windows 7 kein bisschen. woran kann das liegen? ist seit win10 bzw. jetzt dem treiber da.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Siehe Post Nr 2. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gomez12345 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

was soll da sein? du meinst das liegt an der karte? das rauschen?

ich hab die version mit dem kühler. ich hatte bei win7 aber 0 rauschen am mic. erst bei win10. wie kann das betriebssystem dafür verantwortlich sein?

ich weiß das ich davor immer begeistert war, weil es die einztige karte bei mir war, die kein rauschen hatte. das lag am hinteren eingang/ausgang. diesem kabel bundel. bzw. einer gewissen distanz dadurch zu normalen x fi karten, die direkt verbunden waren/sind.


hast du creative 3D sound = CMSS 3D?

geht das bei dir? in der konsole.

plz antworte.

ich versuche das zu fixen, ist wichtig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Das rauschen kann von der Karte kommen oder man benutzt das Front Panel am PC. Das Front Panel verursacht auch Fehler.
Bei mir Funktioniert alles.
Des Weiteren als Hinweis, es gibt Leistungstechnisch keinen Konkurrenten zu der Auzentech Home Theater HD. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gomez12345 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

warum funktioniert dann der 3d sound nicht bei mir? ich hab das final pack von linar genommen, nicht den V2 addon treiber. vllt deswegen?


wie kann die auzentech besser sein als ne 300 euro neue creative karte? da muss sich doch was entwickelt haben in der zeit? auch allein schon vom preis müssen die teile hochwertiger sein. und irgend eine verbesserung doch bewirken.


ich wollte mir die creative ae9 kaufen. die ist ganz neu.

denke nicht das die auzentech besser sein sollen. also würde mich wundern.

aber bei sound ist das sehr spezifisch. finde die auzentech schon gut. also forte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Also ich habe dir schon x mal geschrieben, Windows neu machen und fertig.
Windows ist nicht perfekt und es können durch ständige treiber instalation viele fehler entstehen.
Ich weis das, denn ich habe mal an Treiber gearbeitet:
Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*

Eine Windows install dauert bei mir 4h.
Beinhaltet: Backup, Install windows, Install treiber + Programme, Backup wieder aufspielen. Zocken!

Die Auzentech war die teuerste Soundkarte und die Beste schlecht hin.
Auzentech X-Fi Hometheater HD - Was lange waehrt ... - Hardwareluxx
Da gibt es unendliche Auzentech Hometheater HD Reviews wie gut sie ist.
Des weiteren kostete sie 2009 , 210€ UVP !
Eine Geforce 9800 GTX kostete das gleiche !
Alleine der XRam wäre heute kaum bezahlbar.

So als hinweis. Bester freund von mir, auch bei PCGH, marko597710 hat auch eine Auzentech Hometheater HD.
System ist nicht das gleiche und sie läuft!


----------



## Gomez12345 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

ich hab aber ne forte, keine home theater. der driver ist anders. und beide methoden laufen nunmal nicht von dir beschrieben. ist so. hab 40-50 versuche gemacht. hat auch nix mit windows zu tun. 

die franzosen variante ging nämlich instant. und das nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei jedem im forum ausnahmslos. also ist die anleitung von denen 100% richtig.

nur geht da der 3d sound nicht. und da ist die frage warum. vllt muss ich nochmal den v2 probieren statt den hacked driver. ABER die haben die ordner einfach ausgetauscht im 4.0 setup mit denen aus dem addon/hacked driver, was viel einfacher und simpler ist, als deine setup anleitung.

also finde ich die da schon schlauer in der hinsicht. weil da ging es instant.

und ob home theater besser ist als die neue creative ae9 karte weißt du nicht. das muss man testen. es hat kaum einer die neuen karten gehört, weil die grad mal ne woche draußen sind.

und da lass ich mich auch nicht voll labern. ich hab die karte bestellt und werde es dann sehen.

ich find die auzentech heftig, und bis dahin unschlagbar. aber 300 euro karte von creative kostet nicht umsonst 300 euro. die muss schon qualitativ sein.

bei auzentech nerven einfach die windows 10 probleme. und die sind massig. ich hatte nicht eine einzige beschwerde bei win7. und hier mehrere unstimmigkeiten.

auch höre ich wie gesagt nen background rauschen, was nicht zumutbar ist. die creative karte ist abgeschirmt die neue. vllt bringts was. aktueller support ist nunmal besser als mit dem ganzen kack hier rumzupimmeln und immer was zu haben.

wenn der sound nicht besser ist als von den auzentech, dann ka. ich wusste 100% das windows 10 wechsel probleme machen wird mit der karte.


----------



## MountyMAX (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Die AE-Serie soll Probleme mit Fastboot(AE9) und X99/X299 (und anderen) Chipsätzen haben.
Schon die ae7 sollte besser als die AZT Forte sein, aber was mir noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, dass die AE keine Kabelpeitsche hat und somit es wohl Probleme mit den dicken abgeschrimten Steckern meines Teufels gibt.

Aber kannst ja mal berichten, wie alles läuft ... oder auch nicht läuft ^^


----------



## Gomez12345 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

ist schwer zu sagen. die karte ist anders. das rauschen ist auf jedenfall weg mit der karte, der AE9.

der auzentech treiber ging wie gesagt wieder nicht, mit dem setup hier vom 24.06. der addon treiber V2.  habs wieder probiert. nur das franzosen ding geht, deren treiberversion. aber da fehlt der 3D sound, ka warum. und es rauscht wie gesagt mit dem treiber bei meiner forte. was ich in win7 nie hatte.

ich bin etwas unschlüssig mit der AE9. sie läuft sofort an und alles fehlerfrei usw.

auch finde ich den sound klarer als bei der auzentech. das fällt sofort auf. man hört auch viel mehr raus, umgebung, stimmen viel klarer in musik und voice sprechern. und der surround sound auf kopfhörern ist 100% besser. ka was der unterschied zwischen SBX und x fi genau ist, aber man merkt ihn.

der klang ist ähnlich wie bei der auzentech forte bei mir. wobei sich mir paar lieder auf der auzentech etwas bevorzugter anhören. ich finde halt das auzentech es perfekt abgestimmt hat. es hat bisschen mehr wucht im vordergrund bei der forte oder x-Fi, was ich mag.

ich glaube die auzentech hat leicht mehr wucht. dafür hat die AE9 auch wucht(ganz leicht schwächer), aber noch viel mehr klarheit die man raushört.

es ist komisch zu beschreiben. die waffen sind etwas schwach finde ich z.B. in red dead redemption 2. das war viel kraftvoller bei mir auf der auzentech, was halt auch unreal sein kann. der waffensound klingt so anders. ich kann das gar nicht beschreiben bzw. nicht genau ergründen warum da solche unterschiede sind im aufbau des sounds.

dafür hört sich der regen z.B. übertrieben nah und klar an auf der AE9. unglaublich real und echt. auch wasserfälle usw. natur und umgebung sind viel intensiver wahrnehmbar als auf der auzentech. man merkt wie man richtig mitten drin steht von allem. ich denke das die karte besser für games ist.

ich finde die AE9 hat klareren sound, man hört mehr. 3D sound ist auch 100% besser. die auzentech hat nur einen vorteil sag ich, das sie vllt nen tick besser abgestimmt ist, für meine vorzüge. musik usw. - leicht wuchtiger. aber nicht viel. die musik klingt hier auch gut bzw. FAST gleich. unterschiede merkt man nur wenn man sensibel ist und den klang der auzentech intensiv kennt.

hätte sie den schliff bzw. die intensivere wucht von der auzentech forte, mit diesem klaren sound der AE9, wäre die karte perfekt für mich.

es ist halt dumm das ich die forte nicht fehlerfrei unter win10 zum laufen kriege, weil sonst müsste ich nicht zwanghaft upgraden.

wobei mich der 3D sound der AE9 schon begeistert. es klingt alles sehr real in red dead redemption 2. im wald usw. auch sehr gute ortung(surround).

was mich z.B. wundert, ich weiß nicht ob das real ist, aber das höre ich das erste mal hier auf der karte. vllt weiß das wer:

wenn man mit ner waffe nach vorne schiesst, einfach in die luft vor einem, zischt der schuss danach oder dabei auch nach hinten? so ein nachhall bzw. beim schießen?

weil ich habe gehört aus nem forum z.B. das bei PUBG es normal ist das waffensounds in beide richtungen zischen, weil das realitätsnah sein soll. aber ka ob das wirklich so ist, oder ob es nen bug ist.

denn es hört sich so an als wenn der schuss nach hinten zischt wenn ich schiesse, was dann ja verkehrter surround wäre. ist aber nur in red dead redemption 2 jetzt so.

hatte das bei der forte nicht gehört. also denke ich das da der surround schwächer oder anders war.

auch hört sich die pumpgun extrem dumpf an auf der AE9, und auf der auzentech ziemlich kraftvoll. ich kann 0 verstehen wie die waffen sich so unterschiedlich anhören können. auch weiß ich nicht welche version davon jetzt echt sein soll. ob ne schrotflinte wirklich teils so dumpf ist der bullet sound.

hab auch mehrere profile getestet in den einstellungen usw.

es fehlt leicht die wucht. dafür ist alles andere deutlich besser. klarer. bessere treiber. man hört mehr raus. mehr schritte. holzbretter die beim aufkommen sich bewegen/biegen/dehnen usw. besserer 3D sound. wahrnehmung ist viel intensiver bei der AE9.


----------



## Gomez12345 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

also die stimmen sind VIEL klarer bei der AE9, von den ganzen sprechern ingame usw. hört sich extrem echt an. man nimmt einfach viel mehr von der welt und umgebung wahr. auch wie er aufs pferd steigt mit den absätzen bei red dead redemption 2 usw. - sowas hab ich bei der auzentech nie gehört. nicht so intensiv/nah. ich denke das die karte wegen games schon deutlich besser dann ist. und für musik auch gut, bzw. FAST gleich wie die forte.  

der ingame sound ist halt viel besser. viel intensiver alles. das liegt an SBX oder dem kopfhörer verstärker, oder beidem. mehr geräusche kommen durch. auch wie er das messer reinsticht beim häuten eines tieres usw... das hat sich nie so gut angehört auf der auzentech. man hört richtig wie die haut sich aufdehnt, das ist krass irgendwie. auch die ganzen tiere in der wüste usw. die ich vorher nie gehört habe. auch fliegen und so kleinzeug. so lauter feinheiten hört man sehr stark raus. auch die atmung des pferdes usw. richtig tief, real und auch kraftvoll/nah. auch hör ich nun vögel/adler über mir wie sie die flügel schlagen usw. - gegen den wind widerstand. was ich vorner nie gehört habe bei der forte. 

ich weiß nicht warum die auzentech nen stück besser ist bei musik. ingame find ich die AE9 besser. bei weitem. der surround ist abnormal gut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Gomez12345 kannst du mir erklären, was du in dem Thread noch machst?
Jegliche hilft, lehnst du ab. 
Alles weißt du besser.
Daher mache einen eigenen Thread auf und fertig.

Als hinweis, ich habe die Windows 10 Build 19030.1 drauf.
Bei jeden Build update muss ich den Auzentech Treiber neu installieren.
Und er funktioniert.
Selbst mit der Windows 10 Build 19030.1 , Release 1.Halbjahr 2020


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Gomez scheint ein ganz schöner laberkopf zu sein.


----------



## Hubacca (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Gordon - Ich bewundere deine Geduld ! Hut ab


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Danke Leute.
Habe sehr lange im Call-Center gearbeitet, nur musste es dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören  .
Habe für sehr große Unternehmen gearbeitet und dabei sehr vieles negatives erlebt, auch wie die Unternehmen so "Ticken" .


----------



## Apollon (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Hammer woher hast du die Forte update treiber? hast du kontakt zu daniel k? brauche unbedingt wieder den encoder  DD/DTSsupport(für die ersten PCI X-Fi´s) unter der neuen  win 10 version, meine nicht DDL DTSC das ist out ich meine in!

Also ich besitze einige Creative Karten, hab soeben den Treiber erfolgreich mit der Forte getestet. Noch mal die frage woher haste die Treiber? 

Edit:
Wie kann ich die verschiedenen Modi speichern? Also Unterhaltung/Audioeinstellungen/Spiele?

Früher ging das ja mit in Energiesparmodus gehen. Funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht mehr.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Hi Apollon,
ich habe keine Kontakt zu danielk, ich Support nur in Deutsch.
Das Thema hier gehört zu dem reddit User bszo81 ( u/nogaff )
Auzentech X-Fi cards on Windows 10 1903? : SoundBlasterOfficial
Ich mache nur die deutsche Pflege. (Ich versuche es so gut wie ich kann)

Zum Thema Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect.
In der neuen Windows 10 2004 (Build 19033) habe ich festgestellt, dass Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect gesperrt hat oder es nicht mehr funktioniert.
Ich bekomme es nicht mehr in die Creative Systemsteuerung.
Hier kann man auch lesen das viele betroffen sind:
SBZ Series Dolby Digital Live Encoder / Working or Not Working for you? : SoundBlasterOfficial
DOLBY / DTS Issue Identified - Explanation And Resolution : SoundBlasterOfficial

Auch mit aktuellen Soundkarten, wann der Fehler weg ist, bleibt abzuwarten.
Ich glaube aber nicht daran, denn Dolby und DTS haben im Microsoft Store schon längst den Nachfolger bereit gestellt.
Leider ist dieser kein Vergleich zu Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect.

Ich bleibe aber am Thema!!!!!


----------



## Apollon (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

bei mir geht DDL und DTSC aber das meine ich nicht, ich rede von DD DTS Encodierung über meine X-FI PCI... danke für den link!


----------



## INU.ID (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

*Falls sich jemand wundert: Die Moderation hat die letzten 3 Beiträge mal entfernt.*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*



Apollon schrieb:


> bei mir geht DDL und DTSC aber das meine ich nicht, ich rede von DD DTS Encodierung über meine X-FI PCI... danke für den link!



Also ich benutze Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect nicht mehr.
Ich nutzt DTS Sound Unbound und Dolby Access.


----------



## Downsampler (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Wozu ist denn dieses Treibervodoo überhaupt nötig? Funktioniert das letzte DanielK Treiberpack etwa auf Windows 10 1903 nicht mehr?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Wozu ist denn dieses Treibervodoo überhaupt nötig? Funktioniert das letzte DanielK Treiberpack etwa auf Windows 10 1903 nicht mehr?


Nein, geht nicht mehr, leider.

@all, der Treiber mod funktioniert auch mit Windows 10 2004 (Build  19035.1)

Zum Thema Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect.
In der neuen Windows 10 2004 (Build  19035.1) habe ich festgestellt, dass Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect wieder funktioniert. 
In der Creative Systemsteuerung wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Apollon (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

du verstehst nicht was ich meine ich möchte Dolby Digital und  DTS Encodierung über meine X-FI PCI. das ging noch mit der Daniel K 4.0 pack, mit dem aktuellen Treiber von Creative geht das nicht mehr.  Hat in dem Forum wo du bist evtl jemand noch einen neuen Treiber für die alten PCI X-Fis bereit gestellt? Meine Hoffnung ist das es da wieder drauf ist. Ich habe meine PS4 Pro, Xbox One X, und PS3 an der X-Fi angeschlossen und bekomme so DTS und DD über ein 5.1 System, dieses hat zwar auch einen Encoder der von der X-Fi klingt aber besser, und man kann bei dem brumwürfeln die bässe besser kalibrieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Welche Soundkarte hast du denn? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Downsampler (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Könnte das hier eventuell auch eine Lösung des Problems sein:

GPU Update gesucht ~200€

Das Problem, daß der Grafikkartentreiber nicht mehr die GPU findet hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, daß es villeicht auch auf die Soundkarten zutreffen könnte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Schwierig gesagt, das er nicht mehr schreibt.

@ All: Habe seit Montag die Windows 10 2009 (Build 19536) , mit dem Mod-Treiber der Auzentech X-Fi Home Theater HD im Einsatz. Und Funktioniert ohne Einschränkung.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Welche Soundkarte hast du denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Er hat eine Auzentech X-Fi Forte soweit ich das gelesen habe:



Apollon schrieb:


> Hammer woher hast du die Forte update treiber? hast du kontakt zu daniel k? brauche unbedingt wieder den encoder  DD/DTSsupport(für die ersten PCI X-Fi´s) unter der neuen  win 10 version, meine nicht DDL DTSC das ist out ich meine in!
> 
> Also ich besitze einige Creative Karten, hab soeben den Treiber erfolgreich mit der [highlight]Forte[/highlight] getestet. Noch mal die frage woher haste die Treiber?
> 
> ...



Schon mal gut zu wissen, daß es eine funktionierende Lösung gibt. Mir graut schon vor dem Wechsel auf die 2019er Version von Windows 10. Ich hoffe, daß ich das irgendwie umgehen kann. Wenn es so weitergeht, dann wird die 2020 Version aber noch schlimmer verbugt sein.


----------



## MountyMAX (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren und x-Fi Treiber*

Kurze Randbemerkung: Heute ist meine Creative AE-7 angekommen. D.h. bin jetzt von meiner Forte umgestiegen, Soundtechnisch hört man einen Unterschied, der Sound ist nochmal etwas besser aufgelöst/klarer (Teufel Concept E350, 5.1) Am Anfang war ich etwas vom schwachen Bass trotz Bassumleitung iritiert, ist aber nur eine Einstellungssache. Der bisher einzige Minuspunkt ist, dass das Tischmirkro keinen Hardwareschalter besitzt und somit für mich eher unpraktisch ist.

Edit: OK erster Bug: Nach Standby ist die Bassumleitung und somit der Bass weg, auf Kopfhöhrer und wieder zurückschalten im Command behebt das Problem.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Kurze Randbemerkung: Heute ist meine Creative AE-7 angekommen. D.h. bin jetzt von meiner Forte umgestiegen, Soundtechnisch hört man einen Unterschied, der Sound ist nochmal etwas besser aufgelöst/klarer (Teufel Concept E350, 5.1) Am Anfang war ich etwas vom schwachen Bass trotz Bassumleitung iritiert, ist aber nur eine Einstellungssache. Der bisher einzige Minuspunkt ist, dass das Tischmirkro keinen Hardwareschalter besitzt und somit für mich eher unpraktisch ist.
> 
> Edit: OK erster Bug: Nach Standby ist die Bassumleitung und somit der Bass weg, auf Kopfhöhrer und wieder zurückschalten im Command behebt das Problem.



Kannst du mir erklären, was daran hilfreich ist, eine Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren?


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären, was daran hilfreich ist, eine Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren?



Es ist eine "andere Lösung"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Es ist eine "andere Lösung"


Das hat 0.0000% mit diesem Thema zu tun, und helfen wird es niemanden.
Daher sehe ich deine Beiträge als Spam. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das hat 0.0000% mit diesem Thema zu tun, und helfen wird es niemanden.
> Daher sehe ich deine Beiträge als Spam.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Mir hat es geholfen, da ich eh noch Kosten in diesem Jahr brauchte und mir Win 10 noch bevorsteht, habe ich dieses Problem auf diese Weise gelöst. Andere welche auch eine Alternative zu dem stundenlangen Treiberrumgebastel (was es ja auch schon unter Win 7 gab) suchen, ist das eine brauchbare Alternative - ich habe z.B. fast 2 h benötigt den alten Creativetreiber endlich komplett loszuwerden, der neue der AE7 war in 30 sek. installiert ...und keiner muss Angst haben, die AE7 ist kein Rückschritt zur Forte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*

Trotzdem hat deine Beiträge nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Es ist ein Mod-Treiber, also dieser wurde Modifiziert und da sind Probleme normal, aber nicht unlösbar.
Des Weiteren diskutiere ich nicht in diesem Thema, welche Soundkarte die Beste ist.
Ich habe jedenfalls den Treiber für die Auzentech Home Theater HD, bestimmt 30 mal installiert und keine großen Probleme gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Apollon (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*

@Gordon-1979
hast du meine PNs bekommen?


----------



## feder19 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*

@Gordon-1979
Hi, habe durch rumprobieren (erst Addon Treiber über Gerätemanager installiert, dann SP 4.0 ohne Audio Driver, dann nach Neustart, weil ein Ausrufezeichen neben Auzentech X-Fi Forte stand und ich es als Wiedergabegerät nicht auswählen konnte noch über die Setup-Routine des Addon-Treibers erneut installiert mit deinen Einstellungen) meine Forte unter 1903 zum Laufen bekommen.
Interessanterweise kommt mir der Bass viel schwächer vor als früher, über Bassanhebung aber ohne weiteres zu kompensieren.
Eine Frage: Ihr schreibt immer von der V2 Version des Addon-Packs, den habe ich unter deinem Download aber nicht gefunden. Lediglich einen All-in-one Installer von Linital, der hat bei mir aber nicht funktioniert.
Ist die V2 Version des Treibers relevant verbessert/anders? Könnte ich den Download-Link hierfür bekommen?
Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit, ich liebe die Forte und würde sie nur ungern aufgeben müssen.
Hat einer übrigens schon mal die EAX-Effekte in alten Games Hardware-beschleunigt mit Software-Emulation der neuen Karten (ZxR/AE-9) verglichen? Zocke immer mal wieder eine Runde Schlacht um Mittelerde, würde mich interessieren.
Grüße


----------



## Bhim (6. März 2020)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*

Hi und vielen  Dank an den Thread Ersteller, hat geklappt unter Windows 1909 und mir ne Menge Ärger erspart! Siehe: Windows 1909 ohne 1903 Problem mit alten Treibern für Auzentech X-Fi Soundkarte?


----------



## SiLAnceR (29. März 2020)

*AW: Treiber für Auzentech unter Win 10 1903 installieren*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe die Treiber nun auch installiert. Nun wird auch die Karte wieder angezeigt.
Jedoch kommt der Sound total verzerrt. Wisst ihr was das sein könnte?
Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Apollon (18. August 2020)

gibt neue treiber Versionen:

Daniel_K's Official Blog: SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 5.0

offiziell von Daniel K

und auch von jemand anderen:
SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 4.1 & SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 4.1 SE | Hardware Heaven Forums


----------



## Iceman890 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10 Pro Version 2004
Habe heute mal versucht meine alte Auzentech  Home Theater HD zu installieren.

Habe die alten Soundtreiber meiner Creative X-Fi Titanium deinstalliert.
(Bei dieser Soundkarte funktioniert alles inkl. Frontpanel)

Danach die alte Karte ausgebaut und die Auzentech eingebaut
und das Daniel_K's Official Blog: SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 5.0 installiert.
Installation lief ohne Probleme durch.

Nur leider kann ich bei Windows 10 - Einstellungen - Sound keine Lautsprecher auswählen,
diese Auswahl ist nicht vorhanden.
Hier steht nur HDMI und Digital in den Auswahlmöglichkeiten.

Mach ich da was Falsch ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Januar 2021)

Hi , bin wieder im Forum, ist das Problem noch?


----------



## Apollon (17. Januar 2021)

Wo warst Du denn? ich hab ein Problem, und zwar bekomme ich meine PCI Prelude nicht zum laufen hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2021)

Apollon schrieb:


> Wo warst Du denn? ich hab ein Problem, und zwar bekomme ich meine PCI Prelude nicht zum laufen hat jemand ne Idee?


Hatte kein Bock mehr auf PCGH und deren Moderation.
Brauchte Abstand.
Ich habe die Anleitung auf der 1. Seite überarbeitet. Hast du die mal angeschaut?


----------



## Apollon (18. Januar 2021)

ah okay, kann ich gut verstehen, ja ich habs versucht geht aber trotzdem nicht, also gerade versuche ich meine Prelude zum laufen zu bringen. es wird nur der digital ausgang erkannt...

Edit:

hab jetzt geschafft das der analog Bereich erkannt wird aber es fehlen einige Komponenten…  zb DTS C und DDL

Edit:

Prelude PCI läuft jetzt mit Auzentech X-Fi Series 1903+ Above treiber pack so gut wie komplett.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2021)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut.


----------



## Bhim (12. Februar 2022)

Hi, auf DanielKs Blog gibt es einen Eintrag vom 8. August 2021 mit einem Abschiedsgruß und einem finalen X-Fi Support Pack 8.0 (Refresh 3) => https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/ Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Aktuell stimmt irgendwas mit dem Surround Sound nicht am PC mit der Auzentech Home Theater und wenn ich die Creative Konsole starte um es zu überprüfen, sagt das Programm das keine kompatible Soundhardware gefunden wurde, so bin ich wieder aufs Thema gekommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Februar 2022)

Hi, das klingt nicht gut.
Das mit Daniel K. habe ich schon gehört.
Ich werden morgen wieder die Auzentech einbauen, und mal schauen.


----------



## ZakMc (13. Februar 2022)

Ich habe leider auch ein Problem, meine PCI Express X-Fi Titanium gibt kein Ton mehr seit Windows 11 über den optischen Ausgang wieder. Mit Klinke geht es aber nur die beiden Vorderen Lautsprecher von meiner Logitech 5.1 Anlage. Kopfhörer gehen, automatisch stumm schalten ist aus.


----------



## Bhim (13. Februar 2022)

Habe den neuen DanielK Treiber installiert, lief völlig problemlos ab und alles funktioniert wieder. Nice, aber wie gesagt leider das letzte mal von ihm laut Blog.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2022)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch ein Problem, meine PCI Express X-Fi Titanium gibt kein Ton mehr seit Windows 11 über den optischen Ausgang wieder. Mit Klinke geht es aber nur die beiden Vorderen Lautsprecher von meiner Logitech 5.1 Anlage. Kopfhörer gehen, automatisch stumm schalten ist aus.


Den  XFTI_PCDRV_L11_2_40_0019 benutzt du oder?
Schon komplett mal deinstalliert?
Wurde auf Windows 11, upgedatet oder neu installiert?


Bhim schrieb:


> Habe den neuen DanielK Treiber installiert, lief völlig problemlos ab und alles funktioniert wieder. Nice, aber wie gesagt leider das letzte mal von ihm laut Blog.


Ich weiß, aber er hat zum Schluss noch am Treiber gearbeitet, so das es unter Windows 11 läuft.
Da gab es mehrere Updates, weil der Treiber fehlerhaft war.


----------



## ZakMc (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habe von Win 10 auf 11 ein update gemacht, installiert habe ich XFI_SupportPack_8_0_Refresh3  einfach drüber gebügelt! Ich denke da hat es irgendwas verwurstet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2022)

Definitiv.
Deinstalliere es mal.
Also das  XFI_SupportPack_8_0_Refresh3 starten und alles entfernen.
Dann im Gerätemanager noch mal schauen, ob die Karte entfernt ist.
Wenn nicht, Gerät deinstallieren im Gerätemanager .
Neu starten und XFI_SupportPack_8_0_Refresh3 wieder neu istallieren.


----------



## ZakMc (15. Februar 2022)

Ich habe gestern alles deinstalliert auch die Geräte aus dem Gerätemanager inklusive der unsichtbaren, leider installiert Win 11 die Treiber wieder nach dem Neustart. Bei Win 10 war es doch möglich die Treiber komplett aus dem Treiberpool zu löschen? Habe ich bei Win 11 nicht gefunden. Na wie auch immer habe die Boxen erstmal eingepackt, Umzug steht an. Ich nehme das Projekt dann in mein neuen Heim wieder auf.


----------

